# Dove season ...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

And so ... hunting season has started.

Dove
Season Dates:

September 1 - September 5 (noon until sunset), 

September 6 - October 31 (½ hour before sunrise until sunset)

November 22 - November 30 (½ hour before sunrise until sunset)

December 27 - January 15 (½ hour before sunrise until sunset)

Bag Limit:15 per day, 45 in possession. Composed of mourning doves and white-winged doves, singly or in combination.

Happy hunting and stay safe!


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

In OKlahoma 4 yrs ago we started seeing I think Asian doves that have been released . They are a little bigger than morning Dove , I'm wondering if it was to bring back something like the passage pigeon.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

In honor of dove season......

Take dove beasts and stuff with cornbread stuffing, diced granny smith apples and sundries tomatoes. Roast in covered pan with 2 inches of chk broth in the bottom or wrap in bacon and grill. Mmmm.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

airdrop said:


> In OKlahoma 4 yrs ago we started seeing I think Asian doves that have been released . They are a little bigger than morning Dove , I'm wondering if it was to bring back something like the passage pigeon.


With a flash of white tail feathers and a flurry of dark-tipped wings, the Eurasian Collared-Dove settles onto phone wires and fence posts to give its rhythmic three-parted coo. This chunky relative of the Mourning Dove gets its name from the black half-collar at the nape of the neck. A few Eurasian Collared-Doves were introduced to the Bahamas in the 1970s. They made their way to Florida by the 1980s and then rapidly colonized most of North America.

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Eurasian_Collared-Dove/id

The Eurasian Collared-Dove has now made it to Virginia ...


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

*Andi said:


> And so ... hunting season has started.
> 
> Dove
> Season Dates:
> ...


So whats the limit for night hunting with a tennis racket & flashlight


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

*Noooo*



nightwing said:


> So whats the limit for night hunting with a tennis racket & flashlight


That's bat hunting your thinking of


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I've seen several Eurasian doves in Va. I also saw a Peregrine falcon today out on the coast. First one for me this fall. Tons of resident geese and homegrown black ducks but I have not seen any teal yet. Homegrown woodies around as well. Fall is my favorite time of year


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I always called those ringneck doves


----------

